

Who protects reputation for the Bolibourgeoisie? - cgranier
http://settysoutham.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/who-protects-reputation-for-the-bolibourgeoisie/

======
cgranier
An interesting exposé of reputation management techniques used by individuals
and organizations linked to the Venezuelan government.

What do you think of this investigation? Which other forensic techniques would
you recommend?

(I do not know the author, but the subject matter is important to me).

